# my collection *updated 12-1-06* PIC HEAVY



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

my collection updated!!!!!!!!! as of 11-8-07






all my face stuff which includes:
studio fix fluid NC25
Strobe cream
studio moisture fix
charged water hydrating mist in renewal defense
select sheer loose powder  NW25
studio tech NW 20
Peachykeen blush
Sunbasque blush
trace gold blush
lightscapade MSF
Shimpagne MSF
New Vegas MSF
Smashbox backdrop cooling tint color 2
Pearl sunshine beauty powder
NARS sin blush
smashbox photofinish color correcting foundation primer
sephora powdered liquid foundation color R20






all my lip stuff which includes:

Gel l/s
Strange Hybrid l/s
Gleam l/s
Real Doll l/s
Out to Shock l/s (not pictured)
rocking chick l/s
bare(?) slimshine l/s
hothouse l/g
bountiful l/g
hotstuff p/g
sweetness l/g
glamoursun l/g
malibu barbie l/g
cranapple cremestick liner
take a hint tendertone
smaskbox spark l/g
chanel pink oyster glossimer
pinkarat p/g (not pictured)
NARS galactica l/g (not pictured)





all my eye stuff which includes:

kitchmas pig.
sunpepper pig.
accent red pig.
indianwood p/p
deleft p/p
bare canvas paint
pink bronze pig.
chartreuse pig.
pinked mauve pig.
tan pig.
dark soul pig.
naval blue pig.
old gold pig.
vanilla pig.
violet pig.
frozen white pig.
shimmertime pig.
shell ccb
fuchsia perfect ccb
earthly riches mineralized e/s
Engaging mineralized e/s
Ether mineralized e/s
Lovestone mineralized e/s
smoking eyes quad
lace warm eyes set
lightshade e/s
playful e/s
going bananas e/s
french grey e/s
shale e/s
expensive pink e/s
bang on blue e/s
eye popping e/s
passionate e/s
amber lights e/s
fab n flashy e/s
mythology e/s
bitter e/s
sushi flower e/s
shroom e/s
full flame e/s
steamy e/s
cranberry e/s
black tied e/s
hepcat e/s
rite of spring e/s
firespot e/s
satin taupe e/s
claire de lune e/s
Big T e/s
electric eel e/s
freshwater e/s
tilt e/s
goldmine e/s
slip pink e/s
shroom e/s
club e/s
nocturnelle e/s
stars n rockets e/s
coppering e/s
cranberry e/s (repeat from a collection)
Da Bling e/s
Romping e/s
creme de violet e/s
springtime skipper e/s
trax e/s
pink venus e/s
honesty e/s
tempting e/s
swish e/s
beauty sleep e/s
wondergrass e/s
saturnal e/s
gorgeous gold e/s
chrome yellow e/s
cosmic e/s
twinks e/s
spunsilver glitter liner
nightsky soft sparkle pencil





all of my brushes including:

sephora powder brush
sephora blush brush
sephora smudge brush
sephora foundation brush
sephora concealer brush
sephora crease brush
sephora flat eyeliner brush
sephora large shadow brush
MAC 217
MAC 275
MAC 168se
MAC 168se
MAC 190se
MAC 190se
MAC 187se
MAC 187se
MAC 194se
MAC 194se
MAC 209se
MAC 252se
MAC 212se
MAC 275se
Target lash comb/brush





lashes





MISC crap






. 
all packed up!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## labwom (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome. You've got a nice e/s collection going!


----------



## juli (Dec 1, 2006)

What is the Hello kitty thing I see in the background?? Is that a HK chair?!? omg... cute!!! 

& Nice MAC collection as well!


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_What is the Hello kitty thing I see in the background?? Is that a HK chair?!? omg... cute!!! 

& Nice MAC collection as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL actuallys its a HK lap desk hahaha


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice collection! I love the pigment sets!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

very impressive collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love ur mini p/ms..


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Love the shadows!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 14, 2007)

you have a sweet collection


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 15, 2007)

holly poop load! awesome collection


----------



## Leanne (Apr 15, 2007)

Great collection, you've got some really nice stuff


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

how is the duwop lip venom? i just bought it of ebay together with some duwop palletes and i'm really curieus about it ^^


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Jennybella (Nov 8, 2007)

yayyyyyy for updates!


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice shadow collection girl!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------

